# Help! I think my new girls pregnant!



## Sandy21R (Feb 28, 2012)

I only recently brought my girl brownie....shes at least a year and is getting a bit rounded in the belly
Could anyone help me to tell if shes pregnant....she has been making a nest lately and is keeping to herself.

This is a pic I got, sorry if its not the best had to use my phone....








please help....mum is excited and dads not happy...any help would be good to determine it...

I will also mention I got her from a small pet shop and it turns out she also has a bad sneezing problem and a runny nose,
will this affect her in any way ( and babies ) if she is pregnant? ( yess I am taking her to see a vet about her sickness )


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

If you got her home under three weeks ago then it is possible, but seeing as how she is at least 1 year I'd say your chances are lessened, since female tend to lose some fertility starting at 8 months.
But keep in mind there is a reason breeders do not breed after 8 months. Older rats have more trouble with litters and will often need more support from you. From what I've read the arthritis etc. that is starting to affect her bones is more or less beginning to glue her hips etc in place, making delivery difficult.

From the picture its hard to tell if she's pregnant or just gaining weight (as many older rats do.) If you could give another picture where you are holding her more at the shoulder blades so her belly can fall naturally, it'd be easier to see if its babies or fat. All rats have a little bit of a belly, its a healthy amount of fat and nothing to worry about. Cross your fingers for fat!

If a pregnancy becomes apparent then its time for a trip to the vet, as I'm preparing to do right now with my Willow (she's a sneezy little girl  poor baby) The vet will be able to give you a proper course of action.


----------



## Sandy21R (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you, I will take her to see the vet hopefully this afternoon, Shes making a lot of noise, and I am not certain shes a year, she looks it but, I am not fully sure...thanks again, will look into it all


----------



## Sandy21R (Feb 28, 2012)

I would post another photo but she will not leave her nest and If i open it she starts hesitating and biting about at me, Not sure what to do about it, So will have to wait for her to come out on her own sometime for food or water ....


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

If she is nesting and is a bit bitey she may really be pregnant~! Make sure to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Sandy21R (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Highway.....I think she may actually be younger then the pet store said, but I am going to keep good eye on her, I am also going to weigh her each afternoon for weight change and see if she has any increase.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

She is likely much younger, they are usually sold very young by pet stores. She does look pretty big, I'd get her separated.


----------



## Sandy21R (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, I weighed her today, same time as yesterday, she gained an extra 15grams, not at 265grams...Rapid weight increase, will be keeping her in her secure nursery cage for her expected but unexpected birth.


----------

